# Barreta Ergo ¨Picaso¨ Slingshot



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

HAHA I know , the name is something long and crazy ... but is a really good match with the fork ... This wood called ¨Barreta¨ is easy to find in this area (North of Mexico) and is so hard and nice, I´m so happy with this design, the TTF shot is so accuracy , and the grip is something that you must to try .... 

Merry Christmas to all my slingshot friends around the world !!...

Regards from Monterrey, Mexico !!!

JOS   

Find much more pics about the process here


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Pretty nifty sling..I like it!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Pretty nifty sling..I like it!


Thanks a lot for your comment buddy !!! Regards !!! merry Christmas !!!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice. Cool Style. This one looks very comfortable. You had definitely a lot of work with this sling. :thumbsup:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Is this safe?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

looks like you can shoot a wing of a fly with that. very nice


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent job. Your handle style is a lot like something I've been working on. That "wrap-around" section of the handle that you grip between your thumb and index finger looks like it should be excellent for those of us with tendon or arthritis problems.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...hope to see this, or a sibling, in the "for sale by individuals" threads soon...

In fact, there's about a paycheck & a half worth of new additions to that section from across the forum I'd like to see...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

NoForkHit said:


> Very nice. Cool Style. This one looks very comfortable. You had definitely a lot of work with this sling. :thumbsup:


a lot of work !! but so fun on that ... thanks for your comment !! merry Christmas !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

HOE said:


> Is this safe?


?????? what in this fork makes you thing that could´t be not safe ??? all my designs before be using, had hard test in the fork ... 83 kilos pulling the fork ... could you share more about your worry on this ?? Thanks for your comment !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Stunning mate!


Thanks for your comment master !!!! Best regards !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

filipino_saltik said:


> looks like you can shoot a wing of a fly with that. very nice


I´m so happy with the accuracy and the comfort, sure of that ... !!! thanks for your comment !!! regards !


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! It looks like its just about perfect...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Y+shooter said:


> Wow! It looks like its just about perfect...


hey buddy , thanks for that appreciation!! i´m so proud about this work !!! merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> Excellent job. Your handle style is a lot like something I've been working on. That "wrap-around" section of the handle that you grip between your thumb and index finger looks like it should be excellent for those of us with tendon or arthritis problems.


Hey buddy , I do not have those problems, but I´m pretty sure about works for that, the goal on my design is the 1.functionality 2. comfort 3. beauty ... Thanks for your comment !!!! Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...hope to see this, or a sibling, in the "for sale by individuals" threads soon...
> 
> In fact, there's about a paycheck & a half worth of new additions to that section from across the forum I'd like to see...


hey man , I never think on that , even I do not know how doit ... I´m going to read and find how .... you are so kind , thanks for your comment !! Regards !!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Masterful craftsmanship. Extra nice slingshot! You do outstanding work, Señor Jos! :headbang:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Masterful craftsmanship. Extra nice slingshot! You do outstanding work, Señor Jos! :headbang:


Wow, thanks a lot for that appreciation!! ... and for your comment bro !! Regards !!!! Merry Christmas !!! ...

PD , I rally loved your slogan I´m going to remember next time that I start to think a lot of in something ¨complicated¨ (so ¨me ¨) ... Thanks ....

"Things become complicated only when we think about them."

-- Alan Watts


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

The accuracy is outstanding ... I´m shooting right now !!! nice !!! yea .... :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :imslow: :imslow: :imslow: :imslow:


----------



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

OH MY GOD I LOVE IT. It is really nice great work.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Elite Slingshots said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE IT. It is really nice great work.


hey !!! thanks for your comment !! I am very happy that you like!! Merry Christmas !!! Regards !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: , Lo que se puede sacar de un palito , esto es una gran lección , gracias Maestro , tienes estilo propio .


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: , Lo que se puede sacar de un palito , esto es una gran lección , gracias Maestro , tienes estilo propio .


Hombre tío Alf , que enorme placer leer tus letras , gracias por tu apreciación !! ... Definitivamente celebro que veas en esa talla mi propio estilo!!! Bendiciones grandes a la familia y muy felices fiestas !!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

A very unique design which appears to do the job it is supposed to! congratulations on taking a new approach. Very well done!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Dr J said:


> A very unique design which appears to do the job it is supposed to! congratulations on taking a new approach. Very well done!


Hey Dr. Thanks a lot for your comments , I field so proud of this creation !! Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like your style very much, awesome carving work, thanks for this nice photos too !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

UNBELIEVABLE carving work!!!!

What an AMAZING slingshot!!! I like it very much!!!

Buenissimo trabajo, mi hermano!! 

Saludos ...Q


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> I like your style very much, awesome carving work, thanks for this nice photos too !


Hey Mr.Teh .... thanks a lot for your comment I´m a lot of proud of this fork , the wood so nice... Regards !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> UNBELIEVABLE carving work!!!!
> 
> What an AMAZING slingshot!!! I like it very much!!!
> 
> ...


Hey !! Gracias por dedicarme unas letras !! que bien que te ha gustado esta pieza !! ... muchos saludos desde Mexico !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> UNBELIEVABLE carving work!!!!
> 
> What an AMAZING slingshot!!! I like it very much!!!
> 
> ...


Look this one ... It´s so pretty too .... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28232-slingshot-beyonce/


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

In this link you can find more pictures about the other fork ... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.467998369987500.1073741840.221568501297156&type=3


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

In this other link you can find more details about the process of THIS fork

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476651512455519.1073741841.221568501297156&type=3


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

JOS said:


> Mr.Teh said:
> 
> 
> > I like your style very much, awesome carving work, thanks for this nice photos too !
> ...


...yes be proud, that you can be ! it's really a very nice shooter, regards :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Another stunner !

cheers


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

That is splendid work, man. I'm impressed. :bowdown:

Cheers, M.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Me gusta!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

leon13 said:


> Another stunner !
> 
> cheers


Thanks buddy !!! :looney:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

matthiasdaues said:


> That is splendid work, man. I'm impressed. :bowdown:
> 
> Cheers, M.


Danke! Grüße nach Deutschland!... Thanks a lot for your comment !!! Regards ....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Davidka said:


> Me gusta!


hey David !!! hablas español !? Are you in Israel ??!!.. I was working in TelAviv few years ago !! .... Thanks a lot for your comment !! ...

אני שולח ברכות והמחמאות שלי.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

JOS said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > Me gusta!
> ...


Gracias! Hablo un poco - trabajé un año en Madrid. I also visited Mexico and my doughter is 'Made in Mexico'. :naughty:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Davidka said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > Davidka said:
> ...


woow !!! nice about your little princes !! king regards from Mexico !! ....................

JOS


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aaaweeeeesome work my chingoun! Jajaja!

Se mira muy chiclosa la barreta mi Jos. Y ómo dice el tio Alf se aprecia tu estilo en la talladera. Ya namas falta que tenga buen peso especifico la maderita paque termine por asombrarme


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Like it! I'm still new to slingshot and interested on how you tie the band to the fork. Can you post a pic too? Is the band inside or outside the fork? Cheers!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chepo69 said:


> Aaaweeeeesome work my chingoun! Jajaja!
> 
> Se mira muy chiclosa la barreta mi Jos. Y ómo dice el tio Alf se aprecia tu estilo en la talladera. Ya namas falta que tenga buen peso especifico la maderita paque termine por asombrarme


Chepo mi querido maestro maderostico ... comosta eso del peso especifico de la madera .... es como el peso especifico de la materia en la tabla periodica de los elementos ? o como ?? explicachion prfavorcheichon !!!!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

tivo532 said:


> Like it! I'm still new to slingshot and interested on how you tie the band to the fork. Can you post a pic too? Is the band inside or outside the fork? Cheers!


Hey Tivo ... nice to have you here with us .... let me tell you that this grip is so nice, elegant, and so much comfortable!! and really easy to do !!! here you go a video with the instructions !!! Regards !!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't speak a word of Spanish (shy the cognates), but I keep revisiting your threads in the hopes you've added new pics. I love your style,h& saved all your beyonce & Picasso pics to my 'saved' folder. I just love this slingshot...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I don't speak a word of Spanish (shy the cognates), but I keep revisiting your threads in the hopes you've added new pics. I love your style,h& saved all your beyonce & Picasso pics to my 'saved' folder. I just love this slingshot...


Hey buddy ... thanks a lot for follow this publication !! you are a great enthusiast !! Let me tell you that the new one , the ¨Salma SS ¨ is coming Im sure about it going to like you ... Here an advance ...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478579105596093&set=pcb.478579962262674&type=1&theater

and about all complete process about this two SSs you can find all pictures here ...

Picasso:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476651512455519.1073741841.221568501297156&type=3

Beyonce:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.467998369987500.1073741840.221568501297156&type=3

Which one do you like more !????

Regards ant thanks again for your gift !!!


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks JOS! Thanks for the video. I learned a new way for wrapping and tightening a paracord!

Actually I was really asking on how you place/position the band for TTF. I found a video demo/instruction from Simple-Shot.

Thanks JOS! Cheers!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

tivo532 said:


> Thanks JOS! Thanks for the video. I learned a new way for wrapping and tightening a paracord!
> 
> Actually I was really asking on how you place/position the band for TTF. I found a video demo/instruction from Simple-Shot.
> 
> Thanks JOS! Cheers!


Any time Tivo !!! ....

Actually I have a play list with the most significative tutorials about ALL you need know about slingshot ...

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLY2-rwrFdGi5ms7tIgMt5L3HX83UpU7Wy

Here you´ll find all what you need to know, directly from the old masters !!

Regards !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

I saw this slingshot slingshot nominated for the month! Thank you! Does anybody can tell me how to know who did the nomination?

Thanks !!

Regards ...

JOS


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

It Was Y+ Shooter. 
You Can Check It Out Here! 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28963-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2014-nominations/


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Heey thanks buddy !!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I've come back to look at this a couple times now.  Great work!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I've come back to look at this a couple times now.  Great work!


...next comes the PM, "hey, Jos...?" . His work does ring a certain bell, no?


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > I've come back to look at this a couple times now.  Great work!
> ...


PM ??? ....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I've come back to look at this a couple times now.  Great work!


I´m going to sell this beauty blond ... if you are interested ...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JOS said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > SamuraiSamoht said:
> ...


Private Message...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


 :banghead: :cookie: :blush: :slap:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JOS said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > JOS said:
> ...


LoL...with the winky face, & the expression "ring a bell" in the post, I'd want to clarify if I wasn't sure, too!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm just putting this out there; if someone else doesn't jump on this soon, then I will. The Beyonce is beyond words...& I'm a wordy kinda guy...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Man...

Thanks for the explication .. hahaha

I need work a lot of on my english expressions ... I´m out of practice ...

JOS


----------

